# Boob Hickey?



## DelawareMom (May 21, 2008)

... from misaligned slumber nursing.







: Please tell me I'm not the only one.


----------



## painefaria (Jul 4, 2007)

I've been there... He was really little and I was really tired... I couldn't figure out why it hurt so much. It was almost black


----------



## ilikethedesert (Feb 4, 2004)

oh yeah, BTDT!

ds actually gave himself a hickey on his arm while dad was holding him. Dh didn't realize he was well lacked on to his own arm.


----------



## Aries1985 (Feb 29, 2008)

I had one too. I got in in the hospital right after dd was born. I fell asleep and she kept "nursing"!


----------



## Mrs-Mama (Jul 2, 2007)

I did it with the pump one time when DS was in the NICU b/c I was too lazy to turn on the light and thought I could do it by feel....YEEEOUCH!! It stayed around for a LONG time, too.


----------



## marrymeflyfree (Jan 5, 2008)

Yup...been there! I had the funkiest looking bruise on my areola after trying to latch her on in the dark one night. I guess we were both to sleepy to hit the target.


----------



## marrymeflyfree (Jan 5, 2008)

Yup...been there! I had the funkiest looking bruise on my areola after trying to latch her on in the dark one night. I guess we were both to sleepy to hit the target.


----------



## HippieWannaBe (Mar 27, 2008)

I got one last month and it killed! My husband thought it was cute when our DS was sucking the tip of his nose (gross) when he was about 3 months old, and he got a hickey there. It was too funny, he looked like Rudolph for a few days.


----------



## clutterbug (Apr 6, 2007)

Yup, had one last week. Same situation...just didn't get him in the right place when side-lying.

Also, my Avent hand pump has given me hickeys. I am afraid of it now.


----------



## calpurnia (Sep 26, 2004)

Yup! Several times. Makes you realise how powerful that latch is


----------



## alyrie (May 27, 2007)

Oh we get those all the time. lol.


----------



## groovynaturemama (Mar 8, 2007)

yep. areola, on the breast istelf. night nursing... apparently there are some nights where i'm too tired to notice where exactly on my boob she is


----------



## KristyDi (Jun 5, 2007)

Yup BTDT Dh thought is was hilarious.


----------



## DelawareMom (May 21, 2008)

Wow. Now I'm sort of proud of my boob hickey and will wear it with honor while it sloooowly fades away. Thanks, Mamas!


----------



## anudi01 (Aug 11, 2004)

Oh yeah, I've had several of these during those half awake sleep nursings. When my newest dd was oh, about 3 months old or so, my sister was holding her and said, why are her toes so red. She thought she had injured them in some way, or was bit by something. I didn't even take notice. The next day, I noticed that she was experimenting with sucking on her own toes, giving her poor little toes hickies. It was pretty hilarious. I've had a nose hickey too. I love babies!


----------



## ecstaticmama24 (Sep 20, 2006)

LOL!! That happens to me more than I'd like to admit.


----------



## [email protected] (May 31, 2004)

I am having two on left one and another on the right. I call them 'medals'.
Uzra


----------



## Aliviasmom (Jul 24, 2006)

Not at all!!


----------



## DelawareMom (May 21, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]* 
I am having two on left one and another on the right. I call them 'medals'.
Uzra

Ha! 'medals'! Love it!


----------



## miche28 (Sep 16, 2006)

Yup - not so much with DD, but once DS tocuhed fleshed, he hung on for dear life. I had to have good light for a long time because there really was no stopping him once he went for it...


----------



## Faliciagayle (Sep 9, 2007)

oh my, I get these kinda often...
















A week ago I was looking at my arm and I noticed TWO baby-hickies. Egads!







:


----------



## kalamos23 (Apr 11, 2008)

lol as I'm reading this -

Riley has given herself several hickeys on her arms and some on my arms and boobs - she is a little Hoover - like one pp said, once she touches flesh, she hangs on for dear life, I had no idea my nipple would stretch like it does!


----------



## hrsmom (Jul 4, 2008)

This is funny! I saw this thread a few days ago but didn't have time to look at it. I've received a few, the first time I knew she was in the wrong place, and when I moved her I looked down and thought "she just gave me a hickey!" Babies are the best!


----------

